# White or Black Helmet



## bubbachubba340 (Feb 10, 2009)

black or white


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

i prefer pink


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

White helmets, black ones dont work as good...

What the hell kind of stupid question is this lol...


----------



## nos (Mar 13, 2008)

I'm not racist.


----------



## m_jel (Apr 21, 2009)

i heard the best helmets are half purple half pink, try to get one of those babies


----------



## iKimshi (Feb 18, 2009)

whichever one you like better


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

According to Vitamin Water Green is the new black so I'd go with green.


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2009)

Flat black.

But flat olive drab looks sick too.


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

Black helmets steal your wallet. White ones steal your pension.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

and a brown helmet will do all your work for you?


----------



## Patrollerer (Jun 6, 2009)

Kfc bucket is for the win fo-shizzle...........


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

legallyillegal said:


> and a brown helmet will do all your work for you?


ZING!:laugh:


----------



## FLuiD (Jul 6, 2009)

Did someone mention KFC? MMMMM Honey BBQ Wings!!!


----------



## tomtom88 (Nov 13, 2008)

1.8Nate said:


> Flat black.
> 
> But flat olive drab looks sick too.


Matte olive drab for the win.


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2009)

tomtom88 said:


> Matte olive drab for the win.


Straight outta WWII.


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2009)

FLuiD said:


> Did someone mention KFC? MMMMM Honey BBQ Wings!!!


That makes for an alright helmet. I usually use good, thick slices of ham for padding when I'm trying new stuff in the park. I switched to that from padding myself with KFC products because they usually aren't boneless, which is really uncomfortable to land on, but I like the bones for the extra head protection. The chicken usually gets soggy after a few hours, though, and KFC doesn't have a warranty, so be warned - it can be pricey if you use it throughout the season! My pork hasn't let me down yet, so I'm going to try using that as a helmet this year. I get it in white and it looks pretty sweet.


----------



## yusoweird (Apr 6, 2009)

black absorb more heat from the sun which helps brain freeze... go with black on colder days and white for warm days... gray is an all condition helmet...


----------

